
My Blogging Stack in 2020 - christian_fei
https://christianfei.com/posts/2019-10-27-my-blogging-stack-in-2020/
======
mikece
What is the recommended “stack” to replace Wordpress for non-technical users?
Seems like there should be an Electron app that allows for client-side
composition and archival with the option of publishing static site files and
multiple authors staying in sync with each other through a really simple API
ties to a SQLite database. Does this really not exist yet?

~~~
jdormit
Non-technical users just want Squarespace! Or hosted WordPress or any other
CMS where they don't need to worry about whether the site is static or
dynamic. They don't care about the technical details, and they barely about
performance unless it's particularly egregious.

